# Appliances not connected at final inspection



## Inspector 102 (Oct 23, 2012)

How do most address such issues as dishwasher not installed, free-standing fireplaces not completely finished, jetted tubs not connected to power source and similar items during a final inspectionof a dwelling. If these items are provided for, do you require them to be in place and connected? I recently did a home that had a free standing fire place init sitting there with all the required clearances, but the vent was not connected to the outside yet and the gas pipe still had a cap. The valve assembly was laying there but not installed. Do you noted it on the CO or do you refuse the inspection and go back once it is connected? The unit is not required, much like a dishwasher would be. Do you allow the wire to be coiled up in the space with wire nuts, or do you require the appliance to be there. What if the homeowner is going to provide it and not the contractors responsibility? What code section could be cited for unfinished, but not required work?


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2012)

*= =*

Inspector 102,

From the `06 IRC, see *R104.9 Approved materials and equipment.* 

"Materials, equipment and devices approved by the building official

shall be constructed and installed in accordance with such approval."

If the appliances are not installed, then the inspection does not

pass.....Also, see Section R109.3 & R109.4.....If the homeowner is

going to install it, ...we require the appliance / equipment to be

installed before we issue a permanent C. of O.

Here in this AHJ, we [ typically ] require the house to be 100%

finished, including the sodding of the yard......Your AHJ may be

different!

*+ +*


----------



## mjesse (Oct 23, 2012)

Same as above.

We have also required "deletion letters" from contractors specifically stating what items would be done by the owner. The owners are required to sign the letter, basically taking responsibility for the deleted items.

No CO until complete.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 23, 2012)

no final, no co


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2012)

06, Work not completed, final inspection failed.  R109.6.  I agree with the others.


----------



## 97catintenn (Oct 23, 2012)

I've gotten a c o without the dishwasher or wall oven installed.  But that was four years ago and I was building my own house out in the county.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Dishwashers, stoves, fridges, anything that would only require plugging into a legal receptacle, ok to not be installed. If it would require any sort of further inspection to be code compliant, then no go on the C.O.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Typically if it is a plug in appliance, I note on a CO what is not in place. This one had a bit more than just plug ins, but met the adopted codes, such as having gas pipe capped. 99% of structure okay, just did not have a good feeling about little items.


----------



## Mac (Oct 24, 2012)

Not to get all technical, but houses need food storage and preparation equipment. Yes I need to see a functional stove or range.

I hope no one is dumb enough to light up a gas fire place knowing the flue isn't connected, but suppose they don't know and the AHJ approved a Ceretificate of occupancy?


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2012)

Mac said:
			
		

> I hope no one is dumb enough to light up a gas fire place knowing the flue isn't connected


Half of the population is women.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 24, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Half of the population is women.


Ouch!

If it's not required and a simple plug in to an approved receptacle I pass it.  If no dishwasher and but electrical is terminated and plumbing is capped I pass it.  I would not pass anything that could present a life safety issue to a reasonable person, including a gas fired appliance without connections.  There I go with the reasoable thing again.  I would note that the code does expect some level of input after C/O when it specifically requires a rough in for a dryer but not the actual dryer.  It assumes a reasonable person will actually connect the vent without an inspector to verify it.  I have seen rough ins for future bathrooms and passed those without requiring they be finished, I am not sure how that would be different than a tub not being connected.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 24, 2012)

> I have seen rough ins for future bathrooms and passed those without requiring they be finished,I am not sure how that would be different than a tub not being connected.


As long as the plans indicate "for future use", or to be installed by homeowner, ..okay,

however, if the plans indicate appliances indicated in the various rooms/spaces, that

would tend to lead the BO/AHJ to believe that they will be installed & fully functional

before the C.O. is issued. If that means plug the appliance in and have it operational

at the time of a final inspection, then have the appliance plugged in and fully

operational to pass the inspection and obtain the C.O.

IMO, do not submit something on the plans, and then change down the road just to

obtain the C.O.   Contractors get really mad & frustrated when code officials require

or "attempt to require" additional code requirements after-the-fact.   It should be

the same way for the contractors to build & install what they submitted.

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ruppert has a question................................awh.......

The range has an anti-tip foot devise that 9 times out of 10, gets thrown in a cabinet drawer. Do you check to see if this is installed. Do you check the range plug by pulling out the range storage drawer?  Sometimes the plates missing and some times the range cord is not wired!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 24, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> The range has an anti-tip foot devise


As do double ovens and Sub Zero's.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 24, 2012)

In my now former jurisdiction we had no enforcement for mechanical or plumbing.  It would have been a real stretch and a problem if I turned down a final for not having the anti-tip in.  In my former jurisdiction and before that as a home inspector I checked all that and called it when needed.  Also, since I wasn't allowed to require plans and if they were submitted they were never, I say NEVER followed, not passing a future installation if they weren't called for would also have been problematic.  I do agree that if an appliance is installed it should be installed according to the mfr specs but they had to learn to walk before they could learn to run.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 25, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Half of the population is women.


And a portion (however small) of our board population is women.  That was an inappropriate and unprofessional comment.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 25, 2012)

> Ruppert has a question................................awh......


Is that a Dirty Rotten Scoundrels reference?  I thought I was the only one who quoted that movie!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2012)

awh............................you are correct!

K-State or Texas Tech................Humm...........who should I bet on this week?


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> That was an inappropriate and unprofessional comment.


And then again perhaps it is the StingingTruth


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 25, 2012)

dishwasher require a plumbing connection not just a plug to the wall, fridge is never or rarely in but if the fire place dose not ignite it is a no go


----------



## Yikes (Nov 30, 2012)

OK, I'm late to this conversation, but my 2 cents:  If the missing items are required *by the code* to be installed in order to safely/legally occupy the building, then yes, they need to be installed.

IMO, a dishwasher is not needed to safely occupy a building, nor is a range.  Just because the plans call for it, doesn't mean it's related to life-safety.  I don't need the baseboard (that's called out on the plans) installed to legally occupy - -so why would I need powered jets in my tub?

If something is not installed and the lack of installation creates an unsafe condition, then yes that condition needs to be addressed.  An exposed pigtail to a hardwired future appliance is an obvious example... cap it off.

Keep in mind that your plannign dept. code may have something to say about requiring cooking appliances, or fencing, etc. in place in order to legally call something a legally occupiable "dwelling unit".


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 1, 2012)

If no Dishwasher as a not requied item - CO OK fill out electric and plumbing permit for that work to proceed.

If no spa tub connected. and other requird shower or tub in place. CO OK. fill out electric and plumbing permit for that work to proceed.

Permanent Provisions for coking required if available and some appliances not in place - CO OK fill out electric and plumbing permit for that work to proceed.

Basically you can complete occupancy if the BASIC requirements are met - terminae them from the existing permit process, and have owner / contractor

establish new permits for each one seperatly at the minimum or appropriate permit fee. and be clear to the owner that the CO will contain outstanding items under new permit

will be in the comments section so that when they give it to the bank for fianl payment the bank may have questions.

That usually encourages the process to be complete cause the bank will hold 3X the value in escrow if they are smart.

The bank would otherwise rely on a minimal CO to disperse all funds when the financing was probably contingent on the complete proposed job to be done.


----------



## Alias (Dec 3, 2012)

If the appliance is there, it must be connected when I do the final inspection.  No connection, no final, especially for fireplaces, inserts, wood stoves, pellet stoves, and LPG appliances.

I've had one too many house fires due to an improperly installed wood stove.

Sue


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree Sue.......


----------

